

Ask HN: What tools do you use to automate the testing of your websites? - jlintz

From unit testing to link checkers.  Is it possible to automate testing of display and layout issues from release to release?
======
dpig
<http://seleniumhq.org/> is great for system testing. Easy to start using with
the firefox plugin (selenium IDE), more advanced features (Selenium RC, Grid)
and tests can be written in a number of languages.

------
byoung2
<http://browsershots.org/> is useful for checking layout on every browser/os
combination imaginable.

